# Eigener Laptop in Firma



## RobertVox1977 (15. Jan 2019)

Ich arbeite als Java Entwickler seit 10 Jahren und am liebsten würde ich meinen Macbook Pro in der Arbeit benutzen.
Ich habe vor, in 2 Monaten nach schönen Hamburg umzuziehen.
Wie sieht das in Deutschland aus.
Wie oft passiert es das ein Entwickler selbst einen Betriebssystem wählen kann oder seinen eigenen Laptop benutzen kann?
Ich weiß, dass es von Firma abhängt aber trotzdem, solche Freiheit ist für mich in der Arbeit sehr wichtig.
Ist es schwierig eine Firma zu finden wo man seinen eigenen Laptop für Development benutzen kann?


----------



## VfL_Freak (15. Jan 2019)

Moin,

ist mir so noch nicht untergekommen!
Allerdings kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, ob die Angestellten es nicht wollten oder Firma!
Ich könnte mir allerdings auch vorstellen, das manche Ffirm es aus Datenschutzgründen kritisch sehen, wenn Du auf diese Weise Daten mit nach Hause nimmst!

Frag' ggf. im Einstellungsgespräch danach!

VG Klaus


----------



## mrBrown (15. Jan 2019)

Betriebsystem und Laptop wählen kommt durchaus häufig vor, grad MacBooks sieht man da oft, kommt aber immer auf die Firma an.

Private Laptop mitbringen ist mEn unüblich. Eher kommt es vor, dass man den Firmen-Laptop auch privat nutzen darf.


----------



## RobertVox1977 (16. Jan 2019)

Alles klar. Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## White_Fox (19. Jan 2019)

Meines Erachtens ist es ein absolutes Unding, seinen privaten Rechner zur Arbeit mitzunehmen. Eigentlich kenne ich zwei Modelle:

1. Private Rechner sind im Firmennetzwerk verboten.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das sehr vernünftig, denn was weiß der Admin wer da was für Virenschleudern ins Firmennetzwerk mitbringt. Auch wegen Softwarelizenzen kann es problematisch werden, die Firma hat dann noch viel weniger Kontrolle mit was für Werkzegen die Mitarbeiter arbeiten. Das kann unter Umständen richtig Ärger hageln.

2. Privates Werkzeug (speziell bei Computern ist mir das bisher eigentlich noch nie begegnet) in die Firma mitzubringen ist normal.
Das passiert dann, wenn die Firma kein vernünftiges Werkzeug zur Verfügung stellt und die Leute aus Frust ihr eigenes mitbringen. Selbstverständlich bezahlt die Firma einem kaputtes Werkzeug dann nicht, und solche Buden gehören konsequent gemieden.


----------



## krgewb (19. Jan 2019)

Viele Unternehmen erlauben heutzutage die Verwendung privater Mobilgeräte. Dieser Trend heißt BYOD (= Bring Your Own Device).


----------



## Thallius (20. Jan 2019)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Viele Unternehmen erlauben heutzutage die Verwendung privater Mobilgeräte. Dieser Trend heißt BYOD (= Bring Your Own Device).



Dieser Trend war meiner Meinung nach vor ca. 10 Jahren. Mittlerweile haben fast alle Firmen kapiert, das das Datenschutz technisch gesehen der SuperGAU ist und rudern wieder zurück.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Xyz1 (20. Jan 2019)

Ich frage mich gerade, was bring your own mit Datenschutz zu tun hat....


----------



## Thallius (20. Jan 2019)

horstiii2 hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich gerade, was bring your own mit Datenschutz zu tun hat....



In dem Moment wo Du ein eigenes Device ins Firmennetz integrirst kann niemand mehr überwachen welche Firmendaten du auf deinen Rechner kopierst und wer weiß wo durch die Gegend trägst und verbreitest. Das hat sehr viel mit Datenschutz zu tun, denn mein Auftraggeber fände es nicht lustig wenn auf meinem privaten PC ihre kompletten Kundendaten unverschlüsselt rumliegen würden. Und das könnte ich problemlos machen wenn ich mit meinem privaten PC in deren Intranet kommen würde.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Xyz1 (20. Jan 2019)

Jo ich habe Dich schon verstanden, so "misstrauisch" sollte man allerdings nicht sein. Überwachen, verbreiten usw sind veraltete Begriffe.


----------



## mihe7 (20. Jan 2019)

horstiii2 hat gesagt.:


> Überwachen, verbreiten usw sind veraltete Begriffe.


Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, warum man in manchen Ländern bei der Installation gewisser Maßnahmen auch von Verhinderung bestimmter Taten und nicht vom Aufbau des Überwachungsstaates spricht...


----------



## Xyz1 (20. Jan 2019)

Gegen Verhinderung bestimmter Taten hat ja auch niemand etwas. Aber so wie es @Thallius beschrieben hat würde ich sofort kündigen. Andererseits wie es @RobertVox1977 beschrieben hat würde ich sofort nein sagen.


----------



## Thallius (20. Jan 2019)

horstiii2 hat gesagt.:


> Gegen Verhinderung bestimmter Taten hat ja auch niemand etwas. Aber so wie es @Thallius beschrieben hat würde ich sofort kündigen. Andererseits wie es @RobertVox1977 beschrieben hat würde ich sofort nein sagen.



Ich weiß ja nicht in welchen Bereichen Du so tätig bist aber ich arbeite im medizintechnischen Bereich und da ist die Sensibilität schon verdammt hoch was die Sicherheit der Daten angeht. Nicht nur wegen Writschaftsspionage (Hier geht es um Milliarden die zu verdienen sind) sondern auch wegen Pateintendaten-Sicherheit. 
Mag ja sein das Du hoffst, dass die Menschen alles gut sind aber ab einer bestimmten "Geldmenge" wird fast jeder käuflich. Also bleibt dir gar nicht anderes über als die Leute daran zu hindern sich strafbar zu machen so gut es geht und dazu gehört eben auch Überwachung ob es Dir nun passt oder nicht.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Xyz1 (20. Jan 2019)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß ja nicht in welchen Bereichen Du so tätig bist aber ich arbeite im medizintechnischen Bereich und da ist die Sensibilität schon verdammt hoch was die Sicherheit der Daten angeht. Nicht nur wegen Writschaftsspionage (Hier geht es um Milliarden die zu verdienen sind) sondern auch wegen Pateintendaten-Sicherheit


Das ist schön für Dich, das Du da tätig bist.



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Mag ja sein das Du hoffst, dass die Menschen alles gut sind aber ab einer bestimmten "Geldmenge" wird fast jeder käuflich. Also bleibt dir gar nicht anderes über als die Leute daran zu hindern sich strafbar zu machen so gut es geht und dazu gehört eben auch Überwachung ob es Dir nun passt oder nicht


Mir ist Deine Meinung egal.


----------



## Thallius (20. Jan 2019)

horstiii2 hat gesagt.:


> Mir ist Deine Meinung egal.



Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen wird man halt persönlich....


----------



## Xyz1 (20. Jan 2019)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen wird man halt persönlich


Das Problem ist dass Du persönlich wirst, also von Dir auf andere überträgst, ich meine sachlichen Argumente geschrieben habe - und weitere zurückhalten muss, um Dir nicht zu schaden


----------



## Meniskusschaden (20. Jan 2019)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Mag ja sein das Du hoffst, dass die Menschen alles gut sind aber ab einer bestimmten "Geldmenge" wird fast jeder käuflich. Also bleibt dir gar nicht anderes über als die Leute daran zu hindern sich strafbar zu machen so gut es geht und dazu gehört eben auch Überwachung ob es Dir nun passt oder nicht.


Wobei ich vermute, dass das Hauptproblem nur selten der bewusste Missbrauch durch Mitarbeiter ist. Aber die Firmenrechner werden eben von einer hoffentlich professionellen IT administriert, während die Privat-Geräte sich nur auf dem Sicherheitslevel bewegen, das der in der Regel sorglose Anwender leisten kann oder will. So sackt die Sicherheit des Firmennetzes eben in Richtung des Niveaus vom schlechtesten Anwender ab. Neben Wirtschaftsspionage, für die viele Unternehmen gar nicht interessant wären, handelt man sich so eben jede Menge weiterer Risiken ein. Man muss also leider auch dann etwas tun, wenn man an "das Gute" im Menschen glaubt.


----------



## Xyz1 (20. Jan 2019)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Wobei ich vermute, dass das Hauptproblem nur selten der bewusste Missbrauch durch Mitarbeiter ist.


Danke dass es mal jemand so genau auf den Punkt gebracht hat. Wobei ich sogar von *seltesten* bis selten ausgehen würde.

Hypothese von mir, wer ausreichend income hat der ist nicht mehr bestechlich 

Und @Thallius das Du dem Anschein nach zu misstrauisch gegenüber anderen bist war kein Witz


----------



## White_Fox (20. Jan 2019)

Ich schätze mal, daß du bei >1.000 MA definitiv ein käufliches schwarzes Schaf dabei hast. Unabhängig davon was die Firma zahlt. Im Extremfall haben ausreichend interessierte Firmen/Organisationen sicherlich auch handfeste Druck- statt einfacher Lockmittel wie Bestechung. Da hilft "ausreichend income" nicht.

Im Prinzip ist es völlig egal ob aus welcher Naivität heraus man Sicherheitsrisiken eingeht. Ob die Konkurrenz dank Hilfe Interner billig an die Ergebnisse mehrerer Jahre Entwicklungsarbeit kommt, die ganze Firma von einem Trojaner lahmgelegt wird (hatte Maersk da nicht unlängst so ein Problem?) oder die Kundendaten im Darkweb landen (Equifax), im Wesentlichen läuft es auf das Selbe für die Firma hinaus.


----------



## niclasburger (8. Feb 2019)

Hallo, 
in meiner Firma bekommen wir Firmengeräte, jedoch dürfen wir selber wählen welches Betriebssystem wir bevorzugen. Ich würde das einfach beim Vorstellungsgespräch nachfragen. 
Niclas


----------



## Neumi5694 (19. Feb 2019)

Ein Privatlaptop ist eher ungewöhnlich.
Firmen sind an viele Auflagen gebunden, was Datenschutz angeht, angefangen bei den Email-Adressen der Mitarbeiter und sie kommen in Teufels Küche, wenn sie diese nicht einhalten. Außerdem braucht ein Mitarbeiter dann auch noch Lizenzen für die von der Firma genutzte Software und so was installieren sie nun wirklich nicht gerne auf firmenfremden Maschienen - sofern sie das überhaupt dürfen.
Im Normalfall ist ein (auch) private genutzter Firmenlaptop mit eingeschränkten Rechten für den Benutzer eher üblich.
Ob sie dir nun ein Macbook spendieren oder nicht, liegt ganz bei deiner Firma. Das Betriebssystem ist das kleinere Problem. Sofern eure gelieferte und verwendete Software dieses unterstützt und ihr Lizenzen für das gewählte Betriebssystem habt, sollte nichts dagegensprechen. Das aber kläre mit eurer IT-Abteilung.


----------

